# Types of bones and what they're good for



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

Ok so I went to the supermarket looking for raw beef knuckles. The first store said, "no I don't think we have those, but everything like that is over here." There were turkey necks and "soup bones." So I tried another store with a much larger selection. They had beef feet, pig feet, pig hocks, deer hocks, turkey necks, and a couple other items. When I asked about beef knuckles the guy told me what butchers called knuckled were more like beef tips and didn't have any bone in it?

So I'm just really confused about which bones to get. I know chicken ones are good for edible bones, but I was looking for something with dental benefits- not too hard that they might splinter and not too small/soft that they just get eaten without scraping any plaque.

Ps- what are "soup bones"?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sansa's Mom (Dec 10, 2013)

Soup bones are big bones u put in soup so that the marrow comes out and gives it flavor. If they're raw you can get one of those for your gsd, i'd just make sure it's not smoked or precooked in any way.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

Sansa's Mom said:


> Soup bones are big bones u put in soup so that the marrow comes out and gives it flavor. If they're raw you can get one of those for your gsd, i'd just make sure it's not smoked or precooked in any way.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah I figured they were for making soup, I guess I just wanted to know what part of the animal it was from?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

beef femur bones (whole or center cut), deer antlers and elk antlers.
pm me your address and i'll send you a whole femur and a center cut
piece.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

smoked in a smoker is ok. i wouldn't feed the ones that are
liquid smoked or flavor added for the smoke flavor.



Sansa's Mom said:


> Soup bones are big bones u put in soup so that the marrow comes out and gives it flavor. If they're raw you can get one of those for your gsd, i'd just make sure it's not smoked or precooked in any way.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

We buy bags of shank and knuckle bones along with some chubs from Blue Ridge Beef. Not sure if they have a dealer near you but it's worth checking out if so, the prices are great and we're happy with the quality.

Blue Ridge Beef: Dealers - Raw Meat for Dogs - Cats


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Have a look at this website, it gives you some really good ideas on the type of bones to give Raw Feeding Recipes

Also, you might want to try sourcing from a pet store rather than a supermarket as they may carry the bigger meaty bones. Raw femur are a good bone to give occasionally, however there is rarely any meat on it just the marrow inside.


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

E.Hatch said:


> We buy bags of shank and knuckle bones along with some chubs from Blue Ridge Beef. Not sure if they have a dealer near you but it's worth checking out if so, the prices are great and we're happy with the quality.
> 
> Blue Ridge Beef: Dealers - Raw Meat for Dogs - Cats


Ok cool I'll check them out. It looks like there are a couple nearby 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

Harry and Lola said:


> Have a look at this website, it gives you some really good ideas on the type of bones to give Raw Feeding Recipes
> 
> Also, you might want to try sourcing from a pet store rather than a supermarket as they may carry the bigger meaty bones. Raw femur are a good bone to give occasionally, however there is rarely any meat on it just the marrow inside.


Yeah the only thing I had found at pet stores were the flavored ones that were like $5 each. I figured a could get a better deal at the grocer or a butcher, but it turns out I don't speak "butcher" lol. I had no idea what everything was and what would be best for my purposes (cleaning teeth).


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Bequavious said:


> Yeah the only thing I had found at pet stores were the flavored ones that were like $5 each. I figured a could get a better deal at the grocer or a butcher, but it turns out I don't speak "butcher" lol. I had no idea what everything was and what would be best for my purposes (cleaning teeth).
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Though Sabo is barely 9months (on the 19th) He was getting some ickies on his teeth...literally ONE Turkey neck and his teeth were pearly white!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakeInJersey (Dec 13, 2013)

Beef knuckles and beef tips are completely different things. The knuckle comes from the knees of the back legs and looks like a giant knuckle..hence the name. 

I like them raw for my dogs.. keeps them busy for hours.


----------

